# 2003 Draft: Player's Photos



## ATLhawksfreak (Jun 28, 2003)

Post here photos of the players your team drafted!









BORIS DIAW-RIFFIOD


----------



## ATLhawksfreak (Jun 28, 2003)

TRAVIS HANSEN


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*James Jones*


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

and










and


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

and one for good luck









*Chris Bosh*


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

What about Ramon van de Hare?:whoknows:


----------



## columbo (Jun 11, 2003)

Bosh is a skinnier less athletic version of Keon Clark


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Ramon van de Hare


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian Cook 









Luke Walton


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Starbosa


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Zarko


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*Travis Outlaw*


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

lol barbosa looks sweet. Looks like a hispanic guy in the ghetto


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Starbosa


That picture is tight.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> madsen!?


:laugh: He thought he'd try to make some more money by changing his name and entering the draft again.:laugh:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

my guy








my other guy


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Not my NBA team but my NCAA team


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

what about nedzad sinanovic and andreas glyniadakis ?? anybody have their photo ?? the selection of them proves size does matter in the nba and doesnt matter how suck you are as long as you have "7-1" appears next to your name then you have a very good chance of being select by an nba team.


----------



## Schmidty (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> what about nedzad sinanovic and andreas glyniadakis ?? anybody have their photo ?? the selection of them proves size does matter in the nba and doesnt matter how suck you are as long as you have "7-1" appears next to your name then you have a very good chance of being select by an nba team.


Glyniadakis doesn't suck. According to Tony Ronzone (the best international scout in the league), he probably would have gone in the lottery next season.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## BriGuy16 (Jun 18, 2003)

Ndudi Ebi- OK

<img src=http://nbadraft.net/profiles/largepics/Ebitall.jpg>

Rick Rickert- Ugh!

<img src=http://www.bigten.org/pix/bko/bkc/2002/10/27/rickert.jpg>

Kirk Penney- Not drafted, but great pickup from my favorite NCAA team

<img src=http://sportsmed.starwave.com/media/ncb/2001/0203/photo/a_penney_i.jpg>


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Malick Badiane *










This guy is the *actual* skinnier version of Keon Clark, Chris Bosh isn't. Sorry about the size.


----------

